# HELP! i need help with my fish



## matt_m_bob (Sep 21, 2005)

hello. i have a shubumpkin called bob who is not very well. First of all he seemed to lye at the bottom of the tank and heavily breathing, i asked the pet shop and they said he was constapated. They gave me some pond salt to put in and live food and he picked up a little bit. then few days later i noticed he had finrot and pet shop gave me "myxazin" something to treat it and it was going well. But now hes back to lying at the bottom and his eyes and mouth are REALLY swollen!!! PLEASE HELP!!!! pleeeeeaseeeeeee


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

We need to know a little more about what you have it in. What size tank/pond is it in? Do you know the water parameters? I'm sorry that I can't help you more, but if you can provide that information it will make it easier for someone else to tell you what you need to do. Good luck!


----------



## matt_m_bob (Sep 21, 2005)

its in a tank by its self there is about 45 litres in it. Im sorry i dont know what water parameters are. Do you have any idea what might be wrong though at all, please?
(im new to this, sorry i dont know loads i just wanna help my fish  )


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

water parameters are pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. If you dont have a test kit, you should get one ASAP. We like aquarium pharmacuticals freshwater master test kit. The liquid ones are more accurate then the dip tests.


----------



## matt_m_bob (Sep 21, 2005)

Do you really need to know all that? i just want to know whats up with him and why his eyes are so big and swollen and what i can do to treat it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Well the eye problem sounds like popeye, you can treat for that with melafix. usually popeye is a sign of bad water conditions, so yes those test results would help.


----------



## matt_m_bob (Sep 21, 2005)

okay thanks alot!!! ill go see local pet shop


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Maracyn two is also another good medicine for popeye.


----------

